# Mayor Miller & His Handgun Ban



## Fishbone Jones (8 Apr 2008)

The Question 

Do you support Mayor David Miller in his push to ban hand guns? 

Your Choices 

   Yes     26.6%   
   No     73.4%   

LAST UPDATED:  4/8/2008 3:09:32 PM 

VOTE HERE


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Apr 2008)

And this one from CTV.

Are you in favour of a complete ban on handguns?

Yes     (54 %) 
No     (46 %) 

VOTE


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Apr 2008)

I am sure the crims will be queueing at the police stations to turn theirs in.

IMHO, its just a matter of time that all legally owned handguns will be banned, and I predict that soon the Libs are back in power. They allready know what you have and how many you own, including longarms, if you did what I did, registering them.

In time, in Canada the only ones with guns will be the LEO, Defence, and the crims. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Klinkaroo (10 Apr 2008)

I must agree with Wesley on this one... Plus how even if you Ban them, they will still be there. How many crimes are committed with registered firearms by their registered owner? Almost none so even banning them you could only really ban the ones that are registered so you ain't solving the problem, just pissing off a bunch of target shooters and people that have to for fun at the range.


----------



## 2 Cdo (10 Apr 2008)

It doesn't matter how many studies point to the uselessness of banning weapons. The anti-gun fanatics will disregard any facts that interfer with their rose-coloured vision of Canada being a kindler, gentler nation. As for Miller and his followers in the Toronto area, I have no faith in any of them making a decision based on common sense or intelligence. The criminals will be positively ecstatic if this bullshit actually ever comes to pass. Imagine knowing that your victims are guaranteed 100% unarmed! :


----------



## Danjanou (10 Apr 2008)

Ah you poor peons outside the 46/647 Centre of the known universe of Yonge and Bloor fail to understand the genius that his Blondeness Chairman David leader of the silver spooned socialists at Havana on Queen St W has invoked with this trendy you tube plea.

He knows that his petition will fall on deaf ears in Ottawa. Harper is not going to invoke legislation that is not needed ( the restrictions on legal hand gun ownership are already enough to constitute a defacto ban) and Harper would not alienate the rural ridings and lose seats to appease the latte set in TO where even if he did invoke a ban he still won’t pick up seats. 

Miller can then turn around to his supporters and say (on camera in front of anguished mothers of dead gang bangers er nice innocent impoverished boys) and say we tried and it’s all Harper’s fault, not mine. 

The added dig to the Fiberals and NDippers pointing out it was  minority government and therefore they could do something and won’t was a nice touch too. Nothing like sharing the blame around enough so that none splatters on you.

In the end ole silver tongued David comes out looking like a political messiah for doing sweet eff eh, once again.

The real reason for this publicity stunt was to draw media attention away from some of Dave’s other recent escapades, rising taxes, his refusal to deal with rampant crime, a sycophantic and ineffectual council fighting each other at the trough,  a city with a rising debt, crumbling roads and bridges, pending labour unrest ( all municipal contracts are up this year, which we’ll be solved with massive payouts0,  and the topper his upcoming junket to China despite pleas from the poor burghers of TO not to go as a sign of protest.

Yup one sound bite and all this is shoved on the back page of the media papers swept away by his magic broom.  

Anyone want to buy a nice house in East York? I want to move to Mississauga because it’s run by grown ups.  :


----------



## Klinkaroo (10 Apr 2008)

Danjanou will you mary me?


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Apr 2008)

It's much easier to blame the USA for the rise in gun crime. It's also easy to blame the USA for gangs.....which is pure bull$hit. Miller won't take responsibility for the problems he was elected to solve. That is the issue.
We should be looking long and hard in the mirror if we want to blame someone for violence and gang problems....


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Apr 2008)

OK hang on here,,,,,hear me out.....Remember the old movies that had criminals in stocks and pillories and then were placed in public view....to have insults and rotten fruits and vegetables tossed at them?
Can we bring back those days? The economic spinoff is great..no more tossing out past date fruits and veggies....sell em to those that want to toss it? Also, during the "public humiliations"  vendors can seel there wares, food drink etc. Employment would go up.....for security, clean up after the event....hmmmmmm....


----------



## Danjanou (10 Apr 2008)

Klinkaroo said:
			
		

> Danjanou will you mary me?



1- My wife is not that open minded nor in the mood to covert to Mormonism or Islam

2- Checked your profile and while the City of Toronto endorses same sex marriages and I personally have nothing against them myself, I'm not that open minded either.  8)


----------



## Danjanou (10 Apr 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> OK hang on here,,,,,hear me out.....Remember the old movies that had criminals in stocks and pillories and then were placed in public view....to have insults and rotten fruits and vegetables tossed at them?
> Can we bring back those days? The economic spinoff is great..no more tossing out past date fruits and veggies....sell em to those that want to toss it? Also, during the "public humiliations"  vendors can seel there wares, food drink etc. Employment would go up.....for security, clean up after the event....hmmmmmm....



You know there are a couple of those old stocks down at Fort York IIRC. I'll email his blondness about it when he gets back from his vacationooops fact finding mission to China. >


----------



## vonGarvin (10 Apr 2008)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> 1- My wife is not that open minded nor in the mood to covert to Mormonism or Islam
> 
> 2- Checked your profile and while the City of Toronto endorses same sex marriages and I personally have nothing against them myself, I'm not that open minded either.  8)


So, what you're saying is that in spite of 1 above, you still proceeded with 2? ;D


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (11 Apr 2008)

Yeah, ban guns, ignore the socio economic issues and tackling illegal guns.

This is as stunned as the One cent now thing miller proposed


----------



## Love793 (12 Apr 2008)

I think a lot is being made of this over nothing.  First, the City of Toronto has not the power to ban handguns (that's a federal issue).  Secondly, they can't enforce the current laws in regards to this, how are going to enforce a bylaw?  Just sounds like political biting prior to an election run.


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (15 Apr 2008)

Well, making a law wont make things any better. You are just taking guns out of the hands of legal law abiding people, not the criminals. It will be ineffective and a giant waste of money


----------



## 1feral1 (15 Apr 2008)

We must remember that the Cukiers and the Millers do whinge to the right crowd, and its the squeaky wheel that gets the grease. They are definatly the minority, but in time I beleive they will get their way.

In the last federal election the Libs were going for a total ban on handguns. 

We know its coming, so keep the Libs out.


----------



## Old Ranger (15 Apr 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> but in time I beleive they will get their way.
> 
> We know its coming, so keep the Libs out.



1. No they won't, not with the fight that they will lose.

2. Doing my part.


----------



## TCBF (15 Apr 2008)

Klinkaroo said:
			
		

> Danjanou will you mary me?



- You spelled it wrong.  Spell it right and ask him again.

 ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (15 Apr 2008)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> 1. No they won't, not with the fight that they will lose.
> 
> 2. Doing my part.



I hope you are right, but look what happened with the prohibitions of the early 1990's. Outright bans, direct loss of property, and grandfathering on others. Canadian gunowners lost.

Not to recognise the Liberal threat of a total ban on handguns and worse, is like putting your head in the sand.

If they get re-elected, they can do anything they want, they have in the past.

I can remember this old guy saying 'you and your assault rifles, who needs them anyways'. Not long after that, they came for his derringer colection, now prohibited and grandfathered. Worthless. I warned him, they were after them all, he denied that, and now look. A 50 yr collection, now literally valuless, and he can't pass it on to his grandchildren.

Gun owners from muskets to air rifles, to assault rifles and handguns, etc, must stand shoulder to shoulder united, as the Libs want all your guns PERIOD. Failure to see this is denial of the facts.


----------



## Old Ranger (15 Apr 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> I hope you are right, but look what happened with the prohibitions of the early 1990's. Outright bans, direct loss of property, and grandfathering on others. Canadian gunowners lost.
> 
> Not to recognise the Liberal threat of a total ban on handguns and worse, is like putting your head in the sand.
> 
> ...



Bang On! 
Pardon the pun. I do not want to see that garbage happen again!
Have a look at OFAH.org media release April 12, They see it and have stepped up to the plate this time(so far). We can learn from the past to make stronger efforts this time. I know from another forum the difference with Provincial "direction" the negatives of being in Ontario. And the rest of Canada gets to hear about it first hand. Maybe the internet and forums have become more of a strength for our National fight?


----------



## TCBF (18 Apr 2008)

- 'Bout time OFAH started pulling their weight.  Twenty years ago, when we fought the FN Restricted class, all of the skeet shooters and duck hunters said "Not our problem!".  Major R.A. Laycock and the NFA(RA) tried to tell them different, but they would not listen.

- Serves 'em right.


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Apr 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - 'Bout time OFAH started pulling their weight.  Twenty years ago, when we fought the FN Restricted class, all of the skeet shooters and duck hunters said "Not our problem!".  Major R.A. Laycock and the NFA(RA) tried to tell them different, but they would not listen.
> 
> - Serves 'em right.



Off topic a tad, but.....

I do remember the Major's Mortar in The Gunrunner!

Whatever happened to Laycock? Hope he is still around, as for The Gunrunner, is that still around??


Cheers,

Wes


----------

